# Can I run both the XLR and 1/4" inputs on the BFD at the same time?



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, not the same time exactly. 

But can I have two different sources going into the xlr and 1/4" inputs and have them both play thru? Does plugging into the XLR make the 1/4" inputs "dead" or anything like that? 

Otherwise I need some kinda mixer or splitter to join my two sources together before they hit the BFD and I was hoping to avoid that.

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, you can’t use both inputs simultaneously because they are paralleled internally. Any reason why you can’t use both channels separately for what you’re trying to accomplish?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

